# T3i won't boot on certain SD Cards



## noahsilv (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
Been trying to solve this one for a while.
I recently had an issue with my 650D SD card slot, bent some pins. I replaced the SD card slot. I had ML Installed and running.
Now, after the SD Slot replacement, the camera will not boot with most of my SD cards. However, if I pull the battery, it will boot without an SD card, and with an old 1 gb Transcend car I have.
I have tried three different cards, and it hasn't booted. I formatted them, and even tried installing ML on the cards and making them bootable.
I'm really stumped.
Thanks for your help.


----------

